# suspension d'activité



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2000)

je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un bug, mais lorsque l'on utilise son mac en mode multi-utilisateurs, il est impossible de suspendred l'activité depuis le programme connexion. de ce fait, il est obligatoire d'éteindre le mac afin de protéger ses données.


----------

